

A self-documenting source code system for Emacs - phillord2
http://www.russet.org.uk/blog/3062

======
mellavora
I remember a good discussion with Phillip at ISMB 2012, which lets me vouch
for the quality/seriousness of his work. If you use emacs, it is worth your
time to follow up on this.

If you don't use emacs, the f^hvi upon you!

~~~
phillord2
I'm not convinced I was at ISMB 2012 to be honest:-)

Should be there for 2015!

